# Newbie needs help with American Arms PK22



## dlee (Jan 21, 2013)

So I purchased this gun a few months ago, just went out today and shot it, brought it home and went to clean it, this part came out and I don't know where it goes. I've searched the internet for hours trying to find a break down on this gun. Would anyone have a breakdown on this gun or a manual

Thanks


----------



## dlee (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A picture that's in focus might be of more help.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I gave myself a headache trying to force my eyes to focus.


----------

